# Hamilton, Ontario, Canada



## trancewriter (Jul 30, 2011)

Is there anyone with SAD in the Hamilton, Caledonia, Ancaster area who would be interested in joining a support group?


----------



## HyperActive (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, yes and yes, 

I need a support group but have had no luck finding one on my own. 

Please get back to me?,


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Burlington here


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Hamilton here. I've gone to CBT groups at St.Joeseph's anxiety treatment and research clinic in the past but that isn't an open group.

If you guys or anyone wants to meet up with a fellow SAer and start a group here, contact me. I've met plenty of SASers before I enjoy hanging out with such ppl. 

PM me


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Hamilton here. I've gone to CBT groups at St.Joeseph's anxiety treatment and research clinic in the past but that isn't an open group.
> 
> If you guys or anyone wants to meet up with a fellow SAer and start a group here, contact me. I've met plenty of SASers before I enjoy hanging out with such ppl.
> 
> PM me


I just finished the CBT group at St. Joes a few months ago. Do you ever go to the booster group?

And I live in Stoney Creek by the way and would be interested in meeting up too!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MoniqueS said:


> I just finished the CBT group at St. Joes a few months ago. Do you ever go to the booster group?
> 
> And I live in Stoney Creek by the way and would be interested in meeting up too!


I'd like to, but I don't recall when they meet anymore. I've been mostly busy and sick lately, I if I remember correctly, they didn't meet during the summer, which is nearby anyways.


----------

